# convert



## DJBUNDI (20. Oktober 2004)

hi leude

hab ne frage...weiss jemand ob es das tool convert unter linux auch für windows gibt

greez
djbundi


----------



## Sinac (21. Oktober 2004)

Es gibt den Befehl "convert" unter Windows, dieser ist jedoch dazu da um FAT Dateisysteme in NTFS umzuwandeln.
Einen Befehl mit der gleichen Funktion wie "convert" unter Linux gibt es so weit ich weiß nicht.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## JohannesR (21. Oktober 2004)

Convert ist eine Applikation aus dem ImageMagick-Paket, ob es das fuer Windows gibt... Ja. 
http://www.imagemagick.org/www/windows.html


----------



## Sinac (21. Oktober 2004)

Gut zu wissen


----------

